# Newtown Lakes



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have a clue what the deal is with the lakes behind the Newtown Farmers Market on Roundbottom rd? I noticed there is a boat ramp there and it looks like there are ski competitions there. Are they privately owned? Is there a fee to pay to be able to use the lakes? Just curios if anyone had any insight to what these are.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I think the dude that owns Evans' Landscaping owns it.... if I'm correct I wouldn't even bother, he is a world class prick/tool. A bunch of my buddies used to work there.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

yep...pretty much what GarrettMyers said.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

That sucks, but thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I was going to comment on this when I saw it and forgot, so better late then never. I saw an Evans truck today and it jarred my memory. 

Martin Marietta Materials (MMM) owns most of the large lakes to the south of Roundbottom Rd. with the exception of the the lake that is furthest west. The west lake is owned by the Village of Newtown. MMM is in the process of trying to get that area rezoned so they can mine limestone but it is tied up in the courts. I guess the neighbors don't like people using dynamite in their backyards. News Story on rezoning Not sure of the status of the lake owned by the village. I might have to venture over there and take a look around. 

You can find the Property Reports and a bunch of other info here. 

Cincinnati Area GIS 

Butler, Warren and Clermont also have most of their property info online but their sites are a little clumsy.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to sneak into the waterskiing lake at night. It had huge crappies and lots of them. It wasnt uncommon to catch a fish every cast over 10"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's funny because the one furthest west has a boat ramp on it that only seems accessible through Evans property. And on bing maps birds eye view there is a person in a boat on the lake. 

The ones owned by MMM also have a boat ramp and on google maps there are a bunch of ski boats parked in the lot, wonder if that was from before MMM bought them.

Looks like it is time to do some more research.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

So I looked around some more. Newtown bought the lake a couple of years ago and they are currently updating the walking path, installing a bathroom and opening up a couple of access points. It was originally a gravel pit so I wonder how deep it gets? 

I read a bunch of the minutes from council meetings and it looks like they might be thinking of making it a private lake for just Newtown residence. The reason for the boats on the lake is two of the property owners adjacent to the lake have "Recreational Rights" to use the lake. I have never heard of that before , so not sure what that legally entails. It will be called Lake Barber. 

Still not sure about the MMM lakes, I will dig around some tonight.


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

I know there is a ramp behind hydro systems and a trail running along the gravel pit. The only way you can fish there is if you or a friend of your's is friends with the Evan's, and he is not the nicest guy around. I also know he has his workers patrol the gravel pits on a routine schedule. Along with all that, He has had some legal problems with hiring and housing large numbers of illegal immigrants, his company is extremely shady and I really have never felt at ease even when fishing there with permission, He is a loose cannon, completely unpredictable.


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> So I looked around some more. Newtown bought the lake a couple of years ago and they are currently updating the walking path, installing a bathroom and opening up a couple of access points. It was originally a gravel pit so I wonder how deep it gets?
> 
> I read a bunch of the minutes from council meetings and it looks like they might be thinking of making it a private lake for just Newtown residence. The reason for the boats on the lake is two of the property owners adjacent to the lake have "Recreational Rights" to use the lake. I have never heard of that before , so not sure what that legally entails. It will be called Lake Barber.
> 
> Still not sure about the MMM lakes, I will dig around some tonight.


The lake newtown bought, I have been there several times, but its in rough shape. The best access is parking at Riverside Ball fields and if you know the walking trail going to the river, follow that through the woods. There is a series of bridges and the new oneshot is back there but if you the trail, you'll eventually end up seeing the new big church and the lake will be on the left. Walk through all the scrub brush and your at the lake, very little access from the bank right now though.


----------



## larry45230 (11 mo ago)

Bazzin05 said:


> Anyone have a clue what the deal is with the lakes behind the Newtown Farmers Market on Roundbottom rd? I noticed there is a boat ramp there and it looks like there are ski competitions there. Are they privately owned? Is there a fee to pay to be able to use the lakes? Just curios if anyone had any insight to what these are.


----------



## larry45230 (11 mo ago)

Barber Lake is owned by the town of Newtown Ohio. Fishing is okay as long as you have a license. No boats fishing from shore only. Catch and release only.


----------

